# Creating mockups in Dorico



## ptram (Dec 12, 2019)

Hi,

I've always had the habit of examining existing scores playing them myself. When young, I did read orchestral scores at the piano. Now, I try to recreate the full orchestral score with virtual instruments.

Up to now, I've used Logic to program mockups. Recently, I've started trying to do the same in Dorico. Dorico is a notation program, but it also includes some DAW features that are letting me hope that I can do my work in a more solid notation program, with the same ease of realistic note inputs as in a DAW.

I like to write in traditional notation as much as possible. The score tells to me a lot about the music I've entered. Logic unfortunately lacks detail, and is sometimes not saying enough about the recorded music. In some case, it is totally missing the needed symbols. Dorico communicates better, and there is no need to imagine how the final score should result, since you are working on it.

On the other side, while recording music via MIDI in Dorico is smooth, I feel there is something much less comfortable in editing. I find moving between the different CC lanes faster in Logic. There are more quantization options. Editing velocities in chords is easier, without the solid bar concept found in Dorico. Copying music, in Dorico, doesn't also copy MIDI messages apart for notes, while Logic has a lot of tools for this kind of tasks.

In the end, there are pluses and minuses in both. One excels on the ease of editing sounds, the other in producing a much better score.

Would you use Dorico to create realistic mockups, with its current incarnation? Or is still too much a hassle?

Paolo


----------



## gyprock (Dec 12, 2019)

I use Dorico with Noteperformer and have found that the mockup begins to shine once you start putting in dynamics, hairpins, accents, articulations etc. You have to think like an old school notation composer where the expression symbols and signs are as important as the notes.

The one thing I would like is the ability to loop a section while recording to create comps while improvising phrases. I’m sure this is coming, perhaps in the forthcoming January release.


----------



## ptram (Dec 14, 2019)

gyprock said:


> I use Dorico with Noteperformer


One of the differences between working with a notation program and a DAW is usually that you work by entering written notes with the latter, and recording realtime performance with the former. As a result, a notation program's playback is not realistic when using playback devices other than NotePerformer.

Being able to record realtime performance, editing it and playing it back with ease is what would make a difference between Dorico and the other notation programs. More than NotePerformer, a fantastic way to pre-listen to written music, I’m interested in being able to write music with traditional tools, and craft a realistic mockup at the same time.

Paolo


----------



## Michael Antrum (Dec 15, 2019)

If you are trying to get a professional looking score AND a top flight mockup out of the same program, I think you are going to be disappointed.

I'm certain that you will end up doing one of the following:

1). Writing music in your DAW, and then sending the data over to a notation program to lay it out for printing.

2). Write your music on a staff, and then send that over to a DAW, where you will edit and tweak it (or if you are like me - play it in live) to create your mockup.

Software like Noteperfromer will get you much closer to a good mockup within a notation application, but whilst it is a terrific application, it's not a miracle worker.


----------

